# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  frog spazing out

## superjody

one of my frogs is really spazzing out in the tank, she is spinning round in a spiral kind of twist.......
any ideas on whats going on??
i videoed it, il try uploading it to youtube later and link the video

----------


## superjody

heres a video of her going crazy
Frog spazzing out - YouTube

----------


## Collegekid

That doesn't look good at all. Can you move her to a smaller (shallower) tank or large tupperware container (with a lid that has some holes cut out), I'm concerned she may end up having trouble getting to the top if she's swimming like that. How long has she been doing this?

I'm worried that she's had some sort of injury to one side, or a stroke type incident that's caused weakness on one side.

What are your water parameters like? (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)

----------


## superjody

its about the third time i have seen her do it, she just has a mad fit for a few minutes.
its not all the time she does it, she goes back to normal after it....
the water is fine as far as i know, my last test was good and il do another later this week

----------


## Collegekid

I rewatched and saw you also have a bloated frog in there, what sort of kit are you using to test your water and how often are you doing water changes?

----------


## Tony

That's a shame; it looks like you have a nice set up in place for your frogs. I don't think the "spazz" frog is having water quality issues. You do need to get a kit though and test regularly so you have an idea of what is going on in there. The only time I have ever seen anything like that is when my step son would have seizures. You could try to consult a vet, but there may be nothing you can do about it other than to try to make the frog's life as comfortable as possible.

----------


## superjody

i have a nutrafin water test kit and do regular checks, the waters normally good, had an issue the other week but sorted it.
I do have a bloated frog in there (tubbs) and dont know what to do to deflate her, i tried a couple of things a couple of years ago but no joy, cant remember what it was i tried now though. any solutions??

----------

